# Maltese beauty has a price!



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Getting Picture/Show perfect doesn't happen without a lot of work! :wub:
This was Westminster 2011 - Behind the scenes grooming of _Smartee_ the beautiful Maltese.

I often wonder if show dogs ever wish they could just "roll in the dirt"? Many times when I'm pushing Abella in her buggy, so she doesn't get dirty, I wonder if she looks at other dogs playing at the park and rolling in the dirt and wishes she could be like them..... OR does she just think "I'm a special princess"?:wub: And what do other dogs think when they see her in her buggy being pushed around??? lol! 

"Life is good - Life with a Maltese is better!"


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

I just want to take off all those papers and say, "run and play!" lol! When we got Cooper he was in full show coat. His coat is unbelievable and thick. Just gorgeous. He was very shocked being in our home and was having a very hard time adjusting. He would just shake and try not to make eye contact. It was completely heartbreaking. A couple of days later I decided that while his full coat was beautiful, my little guy just needed to be a puppy. I cut him in to a short teddy bear style and let me tell you it was like night and day! He ran around, jumping, playing with Wilson... and it was amazing! He was so full of himself it made me cry. Now obviously this isn't right for everyone, but for Mr. Cooper, a playful short cut was the way to go  . Yeah, I still ooh and ahhh at the gorgeous full coats, bows and all that, but now I just get to enjoy it in pictures lol!


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

*Conversation Starter:*

I'm sure many new Maltese owners don't realize what goes into having a long coat on a Maltese. I hear so often "_Where did you get that beautiful little white dog - I want one just like her_!"

When I first got Abella I didn't know anything about the care of a Maltese coat other than what I read in books - I oohed and awed at the beautiful pictures and attended many shows and made sure I arrived early so I could go to the behind the scenes "Beauty Shop" area. I diligently took pictures of the supplies in their totes and asked many questions to any that were not to "snobby" to talk with me. When I'd leave that area I almost always felt sorry for the dogs.......their many hours spent in cages, traveling from one show to another, life spent in wrappers, etc. I'm thinking this also depends whether showing is a hobby or a "business" and the breeder/handlers of the individual Maltese dogs.

As for Abella- I decided she would NOT be a show dog (even if she could be one)! However, I Love her long hair at this stage in her life & she and I love the grooming time together. I'm sure the day will come when I will decide its too much work for me to maintain and that cutting it is whats best for her & me. I try and find a good balance between normal dog life for her and the grooming.

*Some things to think about before deciding you want a Maltese in long coat:*

No walking on cement sidewalks (picture what would happen dragging your hair down the sidewalk) She is carried or travels in her buggy (clean grass is fine).
No running and playing at dog parks or in areas with burrs, needles or stickers.
Extensive time/money commitment to grooming.
I'm sure theres more.......these are the ones that came to my mind.

*I would love to hear others comments on this topic.*

"Life is good - Life with a Maltese is better!"


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

*Maltese beauty has a price*

1. Possible tear stains on a White coat
2. If your dog is trained to go outside to potty and it’s pouring rain or snowing 
3. If your dog is vomiting or ......fill in the blank. :yucky:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

When I was showing Ava (back in 2009) I chose not to wrap her, and that decision ended our show business within a year or two. A friend of mine and I entered the show dog world and had a ball!! We did it for the fun, and we did have a great time traveling around and partying, eating, drinking wine, shopping and showing our dogs...


















Now....


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Geneva is a retired show girl champion.
She has such a easy going temperament I don't think she would have minded it , especially having a good breeder who took lots of time training her when she was a puppy. 
I think reputable breeders cut their fluffs down after showing them, so they can have time being a fluff.
Geneva likes being groomed, she likes the one on one special time.
Geneva has a thick heavy beautiful coat, I wish I could post pictures like I use to, if you like you can Google Adura' s Deep in Vogue Geneva and see her show picture. 

Her son Han Solo won 3rd place male at the AMA National's in Phoenix 2 weeks ago.
Katherine the breeder sent me a picture of him.
He's stunning just like his momma was when she showed.
Katherine told me Han has the same gorgeous hair.

I will keep Geneva in a Asian cut, having two would be to hard on me.

As far as the stroller, Maddie hates it, so daddy carries her:wub:.
Geneva loves the attention, she sits in it and if you could read her mind I am pretty sure she would be saying LOOK AT ME, COME OVER AND MEET ME I'm royalty :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Paula,
She is absolutely *GORGEOUS*: 
Geneva (Ch. Audra's Deep en Vogue) - I posted a picture of her below!:wub:

I'm thinking Abella also thinks she's a "Princess" and loves the attention she gets.

"Life is good - Life with a Maltese is better!"


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

The A Team said:


> When I was showing Ava (back in 2009) I chose not to wrap her, and that decision ended our show business within a year or two. A friend of mine and I entered the show dog world and had a ball!! We did it for the fun, and we did have a great time traveling around and partying, eating, drinking wine, shopping and showing our dogs...
> 
> Pat
> I love seeing the BEAUTIFUL picture of little Ava when you were showing her. I'm sure you & she had a ball and have so many wonderful memories of those days! Ava still is a beauty ........just a different stage of her life & of your life! Thank you for sharing those wonderful pics. :wub:
> ...


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Abella's Mommy said:


> The A Team said:
> 
> 
> > When I was showing Ava (back in 2009) I chose not to wrap her, and that decision ended our show business within a year or two. A friend of mine and I entered the show dog world and had a ball!! We did it for the fun, and we did have a great time traveling around and partying, eating, drinking wine, shopping and showing our dogs...
> ...


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

I absolutely *LOVE* the Maltese tail on show coat dogs!:wub: (_and the ears and the eyes and.....)_ hehe

"Life is good - Life with a Maltese is better!"


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

thesummergirl said:


> I just want to take off all those papers and say, "run and play!" lol! When we got Cooper he was in full show coat. His coat is unbelievable and thick. Just gorgeous. He was very shocked being in our home and was having a very hard time adjusting. He would just shake and try not to make eye contact. It was completely heartbreaking. A couple of days later I decided that while his full coat was beautiful, my little guy just needed to be a puppy. I cut him in to a short teddy bear style and let me tell you it was like night and day! He ran around, jumping, playing with Wilson... and it was amazing! He was so full of himself it made me cry. Now obviously this isn't right for everyone, but for Mr. Cooper, a playful short cut was the way to go  . Yeah, I still ooh and ahhh at the gorgeous full coats, bows and all that, but now I just get to enjoy it in pictures lol!


Wilson and Cooper look so cute in their current teddy bear cuts. Im so glad that you knew exactly what Cooper needed at exactly the right time in his life!

Once again the theme of so many posts in this thread seems to be "Phases/stages of life"........ And for us as owners to be aware of when its time to make changes. :wub:

"Life is Good - Life with a Maltese is better!"


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you Paulann, Geneva definitely has a beautiful coat, but there is NO way I could keep up with it sooooooo thick :wub:

I do think show dogs have to have the patience of a angel. I went to National's in 2016, those sweet babies sit for sometime being groomed. I loved watching them glide as they did their strut. It looked like they were floating :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Pat I remember when you showed beautiful Ava, you two were meant for one another. 
I loved looking at the pictures, brought back memories of the good ole days. 
Ava is growing old gracefully, still a beauty.

I wish I could have watched you both, Ava is such a tiny little girl I bet she floated when she walked. 
Does she have the strut?
Geneva has that strut, I love watching her, I wish there was a video of Geneva when she was shown.
Poor Geneva she will never look like that again. I wouldn't even know how to groom like that.

Now Ava is a celebrity she has quite the following on Facebook. 
I love to check in on her from time to time


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Paulann does Abella have thick hair?
Maddie has fine thin hair, never mats, but Maddie doesn't like me spending a lot of time grooming her, she was a show girl but didn't make the cut:smilie_tischkante:

It's funny to see just how different my girls are, Maddie is a barker, stresses easily 
Geneva only howls when I am not within site, she's very easy going, wants to please me.
I'm glad Katherine trained her, I'm a push over and Maddie knows it.:HistericalSmiley:

What is Abella's personality like? She's a beauty :wub:


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

My groomer keeps Whispy's hair longer than I would have liked, but out here I learned there was an advantage. We have foxtail weeds out here and they can be very dangerous. 

Whispy's thick coat appears to grab the foxtails before they can latch onto skin. Of course, I still need to check him carefully, especially his feet and inside ears, but the ones that attach to the coat are easy to see and remove. 

Lainie


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

Gee, the picture that is shown with my posts is from Whispy as a puppy. He's twice that size now and his hair is thicker and longer. Wish I could change the pix that shows with posts.


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

Absolutely picture perfect!!!

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing!

Lainie


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

I always feel glad when I hear that a showdog gets to 'retire'. Usually then they get a shorter haircut in their retirement, and much less of the uncomfortable grooming.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

*Maltese Grooming Humor:*
This is an older thread but when I saw this picture I thought it DEFINITELY belonged in this thread! 😂 🙀
Abellas "Spa Day" does take 3+ hrs. 
But a hanger for sleeping!!!! LOL!!!
A good nights sleep is just to important!
What does this dogs daily life consist of???
🐶🐾🌻


----------

